# Bath/Somerset/Wiltshire/Hampshire/Dorset cruise Sun June 1st



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

[EDIT] See my posts on Page 2 for more details

Anyone fancy a cruise & meal in the South West area (ish) that encompasses Zig Zag hill near Shaftsbury and a trip to Old Wardour Castle (nearby). I took a drive out there today and it was excellent fun (even in the rain). I'm provisionally looking at Sunday June 1st (no F1 on that day and the weather might be ok).

Basically this Area:









The plan might go something like this:--

Meet at Warminster Services (BA12 7RU - 30miles from Bristol, 50miles from Bournemouth, 50miles from Southampton, 35miles from Swindon, 60miles from Newport etc.) at something like 10am:









Then a 25mile cross country run to Mere and on to Zig Zag hill:








It's far twistier in real life (but too short) and one of the twistiest roads in Britain: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/dorset/4683276.stm
And there's a few vids on youtube too: 



There's a layby at the top of it where we can stop for a while if people want additional runs down and up again (it's worth it).

Then on to Old Wardour Castle (near SP3 6RR) which is hidden away (this bit is really weather dependent). The roads aren't that good on the way there so those with coilovers may want to raise their ride heights a little!








Its a nice little National Trust site which should make a nice backdrop for some group photos and costs only Â£3.50 to get in.









Finally onto lunch at The Grove Arms:
http://www.thegrovearms.com/
here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en ... &q=SP7+9ND

Then I'll leave you all to make your own way home.

So who's up for it??

Attendees:
Rhod_TT
Vic TT
TT RS
liffy99


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'd be up for that Rhod but the date doesn't fit. Sun 18th May is the return date for the alpine Tourers. :?

Virtually any other Sat/Sun after that would suit me.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

VicTT said:


> I'd be up for that Rhod but the date doesn't fit. Sun 18th May is the return date for the alpine Tourers. :?
> 
> Virtually any other Sat/Sun after that would suit me.


Just noticed that clash myself. I'll push it back another few weeks to the 1st June (otherwise there's a AceCafe meet on BH weekend 26th May). We're practically guaranteed good weather if it's in June. 8) 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Thanks Rhod.


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Looks Really Good, will attend if possible. Will also try to raise the numbers of attendees.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm up for that.
Didn't know you had a helicopter too . . . .


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just thought I'd remind people of this on June 1st. And no I've not got a helicopter


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Definately up for the meet and will be bringing a few newbies. Let me know if the plan changes.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just trying to make sure no one forgets this.

Stu - any idea how many you'll be brining along (just wondering whether I should book the pub or not).


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Seems a great idea and is another excuse to go to Bath. Will pencil it in the diary and confirm or otherwise asap. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

It's almost closer to you than it is to me Techno. But the roads are nice. Will need to do a timed run out there sometime soon.


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

I actually live in Shaftesbury and use Zig Zag Hill on a daily basis - I LOVE IT!!! It's so nice to have roads like that on my door step and Old Wardour Castle is a lovely setting. Have no complaints about the Grove Arms in Ludwell either. Great food and atmosphere.

If I can make it this will be my first TT cruise as I've only had my car since March 1st this year. So make me feel welcome please........lol.

I'll be there as long as I'm not otherwise engaged.

Regards,

James


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Rhod anything happening mid week round your neck of the woods as I will be working in wells for the next six months??

rob


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

robokn said:


> Rhod anything happening mid week round your neck of the woods as I will be working in wells for the next six months??
> 
> rob


Not really Rob. Pretty busy with non-TT stuff in general during the week.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Done a bit more planning for this one now.

Maps are available here (click me) and I'm hoping not to get you all lost. If anyone fancies joining us along the route then you're more than welcome and we'll aim to get to the waypoints at the times listed below.

For those of you with GPS I've tried to get some postcode based routing to lead you along.

START
# BA12 7RU - A350/A36 Warminster Services - 9;45 ready to drive off at 10:00am
# 1.3miles past BA12 7HG - Regroup stop on the ridgetop after the Deverills (9miles) - 10:20am
# 1mile past SP7 0DJ (but via BA12 6EX) - Turn-around spot at the top of zig-zag hill for a few blasts up and down (it's worth it) (14miles) - 10:50am
# SP3 6RR - Old Wardour Castle (9miles) - 11:20ish
# SP7 9ND - The Grove Arms (6miles) - 13:30ish
FINISH

So all in all quite a short trip. The road surfaces aren't the best in the world (but some of the corners are) so take care everyone.


----------



## fizzrichardson (Mar 28, 2008)

just checking that this is still going ahead this weekend ;-))

after ;ast weekend the weather can't get any worse - can it??


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'm still going and there's a handful of cars confirmed to tag along. Lets just hope the weather is nice.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

My battery warning light came on today (alternator?) so I might not be able to lead the cruise on Sunday. I'll do everything in my power to get it sorted but would anyone else be up for leading the cruise from Warminster services? Since I've planned it all and the weather should be nice it'd be a shame for it not to go ahead just because of me.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Rhod,

Would you like me to pick you up so that you can at least attend your own event - even if it is in a MkII.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

VicTT said:


> Rhod,
> 
> Would you like me to pick you up so that you can at least attend your own event - even if it is in a MkII.


Maybe. I'll see how it goes tomorrow (I'm supposed to be at the Royal Bath and West Show all day on the Imagineering stand).


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'm there guys. Thanks to VicTT for the lift since my car indeed needs a new alternator (job for the week - when I don't actually need my car).

See you all at 9:45ish.

Rhod


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry we didn't make this one. Woken at 3 this morning with the house alarm blarring away. Suffered a 10 hr power cut and spent most of the morning arguing with the Ins Co. about my claim for freezer contents!!
:x :x . Will try again another time.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Techno said:


> Sorry we didn't make this one. Woken at 3 this morning with the house alarm blarring away. Suffered a 10 hr power cut and spent most of the morning arguing with the Ins Co. about my claim for freezer contents!!
> :x :x . Will try again another time.


No problem. The four cars that made it looked like a nice little posse. A pair of Mk1 TTs in silver (one coupe and one roadster) and a pair of black Mk2s (again one coupe and one roadster). It's a good job I didn't make it along in my car since it would have "spoiled" the symmetry. Photos to follow.


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Hey Rhod,

Sorry I couldn't make this trip. Would have love to have joined you and the others. I look forward to seeing the pics.

Regards

James GoaTTes


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just a few photos from the small meet:





































And you'll be 'pleased' to know that my TT is back on the road after I sucessfully replaced the alternator (not too hard but access is rubbish).


----------



## fizzrichardson (Mar 28, 2008)

I am sure that we didn't really go up (and down) zig zag hill at that angle!!!

I have the details of the Somerset Stages Rally which might make the basis for another trip - round and abot Devon / Somerset borders if you want details pls let me have address to send you the routes

Gay


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Hey Rhod,

Thanks for posting the pictures of the Zig Zag Hill cruise. Makes me think even more of a shame i couldnt make it - but i feel i would have ruined the symmetry as my coupe is Mauritius Blue. lol.

On the trip up the hill you certainly looked like you had fun!!! I love the road myself.

JG


----------

